# Copy of Giulini/LAPhil/Beethoven 9th??



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

In 1978 Carlo Maria Giulini took over as music director of the Los Angeles Philharmonic where their first concert together was the Beethoven 9th which was broadcast by a local TV station At the same time, a local FM radio station broadcast a stereo simulcast which, IIRC, was Dolby encoded and which I taped. Unfortunately that tape has long since been lost and the only traces I can now find are the TV broadcast on YouTube but with the predictable mono sound and serious compression. So the question is, does anyone know of copies of the stereo broadcast of that concert?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

This link seems a starting point for information about that particular 1978 performance, Giulini's debut with the LAPO. There's a link there for the production company, KCET, which page actually presents various videos of their productions. I didn't look long over the list and don't know if the Beethoven is there, but if you contact that production company you might get a hit.

All the best.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a few rare radio 9ths, Becca. I'll look on the HD ASAP.


----------

